# ponytails,a question. Does he have a headache?



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

This may be a stupid question. When i was little i sometimes used to get a headache from having my hair in a ponytail on top of my head. Not because it was too tight but just because my hair was not used to being tied up. Do you think that happens in puppies. I have just started putting Bentleys shaggy locks up and this morning he seemed to be off his food and his treats and quite subdued.

I have left him at home to sleep and will see how he is feeling when i get home from work. I try not to make it tight but it has to be quite secure because his hair is very fine and the band slips out easily.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

That's not a stupid question, I often think that about Gambit!
If his hair is in a top knot for a day or so-I let it out at night. 
Keep us posted and watch him for the next day or so to see how he is doing.
All the best!





> This may be a stupid question. When i was little i sometimes used to get a headache from having my hair in a ponytail on top of my head. Not because it was too tight but just because my hair was not used to being tied up. Do you think that happens in puppies. I have just started putting Bentleys shaggy locks up and this morning he seemed to be off his food and his treats and quite subdued.
> 
> I have left him at home to sleep and will see how he is feeling when i get home from work. I try not to make it tight but it has to be quite secure because his hair is very fine and the band slips out easily.[/B]


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

There is no such thing as a stupid question,







Its always good to ask even if no one here has had the pproblem it makes us think and maybe learn something. I dont do ponytails on my dogs but I will be interested to see what others say.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know, Bella doesn't seem to be bothered by hers, but I guess it would be hard to be absolutely certain how they feel about them. I used to take Bella's hair down at night, but then her hair became so long she couldn't see where she was going and I had to leave it up. I don't think Bella notices hers anymore as long as she can see. Harley used to rub her head when her hair was up and eventually we began to leave hers down, partly because she seemed happier with it down and partly because my dad does a pathetic topknot. I sort of think he did it bad on purpose so he could stop doing it all together. Like that time when I was maybe 13 and "accidentaly" made a mess with the lawnmower.







Never had to mow again.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I took the top knot out for the afternoon and when i arrived home he was quite spirited, but then again my brother and sister in law were swimming and had their three collies at the house. We had quite a game with the hose pipe but he only ate half his supper ( it was his fav - chicken and rice). Perhaps he is just hot. I am just going to keep trying to get him used to the topknot. Its either that or i must cut him short.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Some1 had started a thread about this a while back. EVERY time I wear a pony all day I have the worst headache at night, so I am sure Luci's scalp gets sore too. Every night before bed time, I take her knot out and replace in the morning.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi doesn't seem bothered by her topknot which she is never without. Just like Bellasmommy, she can't see with her hair down.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats exactly why i dont do topknots on the girls. i might put a clip in their hair for pics, but thats it. i remember how it felt having half of the hair up, and the rest down....i dont wnat them to suffer from pain either.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I do a lose ponytail on Boo & just let it fall to the side. He's more apt to leave it alone if it isn't tight.


----------

